# Cheap AR's are back. $479



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Got an e-mail on this yesterday and checked this morning, 4/28/16 8:15 AM, and they are still available. On the Grabagun.com website. Delton DT sports 556 with tan furniture. These do have the forward assist and dust cover. For only $479. 

This is not a wholesale, FFL only price. You can order one and have it shipped to your FFL. 

Try building a franken gun for that. Don't forget the warranty.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, Chipper, . . . I won't get one as I have about all I need right now, . . . but it is good to see what is going where.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Appreciate it Chipper.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You can always swap out the non chrome barrel and semi auto BCG for more better ones and sell the other off for the same price as the replacements


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm GTG with what I have but it's nice to know that an AR can be bought for under 500 bucks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks will check it out!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Good deal to be sure.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Not bad at all thanks for the info.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.slickguns.com/product/del-ton-dt-sport-dark-earth-223-556-16-inch-30rd-515

Del-Ton DT Sport Dark Earth .223 / 5.56 16-inch 30Rd Online Gun Store


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

jam-o- matic


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have zero DelTon Products. I had a DTI barrel for a couple days, chrome lined that shot OK patterns. I wasn't going to bird hunt with it though.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, I have seen Colts from the mid 80"s go for whatever. Where are they skimping so they can sell an AR15 for less than 500? Is it name recognition or rep or what? I paid a grand for a Colt hbar in 1985. Have not been disappointed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There has been $500 range AR's around for some time. Many are ok. They are often 4 MOA weapons And not built to take much abuse. But if it kills the BG who cares.
I picked up a Oracle just to have one. Some far found it to be expectable at the price. I currently have my eye on a Huldra (Adams Arms) upper that is 1 MOA to complete a lower I have. But the upper will run $500. That is where much of the difference comes in.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking I should buy a bunch of these just for resale.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

November/December they will sell for double


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Better gun and great price - Ruger AR 556 $559 at Sportsmans Guide


----------

